# Matthews Z2



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

What is the msrp


----------



## Phil Rathmell (Jul 30, 2014)

$849


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya its a bow I would like to try and maybe maybe get still steep for my price.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, the No Cam HTR looks amazing but the new Z2 is more along my price range. Can't tell if it is a remake of the ZXT or a HeliM or a new bow all together. Anyone know?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

The ZXT was also released as a price point bow, can't remember the specs off the top of my head but I'm sure they're close if not the same, original Z7 goes:
30" ATA
7" BH
333 IBO


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> Yes, the No Cam HTR looks amazing but the new Z2 is more along my price range. Can't tell if it is a remake of the ZXT or a HeliM or a new bow all together. Anyone know?


Looks to be a re-run of the original Z7 (though about 3 fps slower if memory serves).


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

ZXT was a Z7 xtreme
Z2 is a Z7 
It's not gonna get much attention because it's old and they raised the price up. 

It's not any slower they just changed the number like they did with the ZXT. Can't have the bargain bow be faster than the flagship.


----------



## Switchback29A1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks a lot like the Z7 I'm currently shooting. Hopefully my z7 will sell easier later this month since the brand new release look just like it lol


----------



## river rat23 (Aug 8, 2014)

It seems that the specs are so close, one could save a bundle just buying a used Helim or Z7. Buying that Z2 brand new seems like a poor choice, and this is coming from someone who owns 3 of Mathews bows already. Not a hater


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't even consider the z2 being new. Restamp a classic Mathews and throw on a high price tag. Is 850 really a price point bow?


----------



## meekinstokes (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm way more interested in this bow then the no cam


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

all it is is the z7 they released 5 years ago... same exact bow at the price of what new ones went for in 2010


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)

The z2 will be around 650.00 + tax in my neck of the woods I bought a new z7 for 750.00 + tax when it came out. I had a heli-m the z7 was way better to me


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

I wish they would have made a new bow for the solo cam line instead of re-stamping the z7


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

If I buy a Mathew's this year, it'll be the Z2 out ChillR


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a Z7 without the bottom string suppressor.


----------



## Phil Rathmell (Jul 30, 2014)

Is it a different cam system????


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

Looks too much like a z7 on paper and looks, in my opinion it would appear mathews spent majority of their efforts on the no cam.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I still want to shoot one. I wonder how the Z2 will compare to my Creed.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the idea of the solo cam, they are plenty fast, and seem to be more quiet with less vibe than the dual cam bows. Never had a chance to shoot a Z7 but I hear they were really nice. Now I will get a chance to see for myself, as long as my dealer gets them in stock, and dont make it a special order bow.


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Z2 is basically a Z7 remake. The Z7 was my favorite solo cam of all time and was very popular for Mathews. I'm sure plenty of Z7 owners are glad to see it as an option this year.

They'll sell a bundle of the no cams though. Should have called it the whisper...


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's is a Z7 same exact bow except they renamed it so they can charge more for it. No different than the ZXT being a Z7 xtreme. 

You will never hear Mathews talk about the Z2 it's all about the flagship bows. I think it will still sell decent. Z7 and Z7 xtreme bows are everywhere and still popular.


----------



## Phil Rathmell (Jul 30, 2014)

It says it has a different cam system. Its to have the ZX cam. According to Mathews the Z2 is the "smoothest solocam mathews has ever mad"


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

skiisme753 said:


> It's is a Z7 same exact bow except they renamed it so they can charge more for it. No different than the ZXT being a Z7 xtreme.
> 
> You will never hear Mathews talk about the Z2 it's all about the flagship bows. I think it will still sell decent. Z7 and Z7 xtreme bows are everywhere and still popular.


Shot all the chills (except the pro) the htr and the z2 and one of the guys z7 the two z's are the exact same bow and I mean the same except you get the focus grip, I lilex it alot was on par with the htr but man was that htr quiet, by the way ive never owned a matthews before either i currently shoot a new breed cyborg bit will be picking up either a htr or z2 when I can afford it


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

w8indq said:


> Shot all the chills (except the pro) the htr and the z2 and one of the guys z7 the two z's are the exact same bow and I mean the same except you get the focus grip, I lilex it alot was on par with the htr but man was that htr quiet, by the way ive never owned a matthews before either i currently shoot a new breed cyborg bit will be picking up either a htr or z2 when I can afford it


almost exact replica of the Z7 except these differences.
Z2 has 
Dead End Lite 
Harmonic Stabilizer Lite
Harmonic Dampener Lite
No bottom String suppressor
3 fps less IBO (not really)
Focus Grip

that is all


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Ault said:


> almost exact replica of the Z7 except these differences.
> Z2 has
> Dead End Lite
> Harmonic Stabilizer Lite
> ...


Hmm the one I shot today had a carbon rodded string suppressor on it, wonder if shop put it on


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

w8indq said:


> Hmm the one I shot today had a carbon rodded string suppressor on it, wonder if shop put it on


that is the "Dead End Lite" ... The one that is missing from the Z7 is the one that comes off the Cam just like the one on the idler.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Ault said:


> that is the "Dead End Lite" ... The one that is missing from the Z7 is the one that comes off the Cam just like the one on the idler.


Ok gotcha, but in reality it felt exactly the same to shoot lol


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

w8indq said:


> Ok gotcha, but in reality it felt exactly the same to shoot lol


no doubt about it... same bow...just very little differences. still a great bow but why not buy a used z7???? know what i mean.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Ault said:


> no doubt about it... same bow...just very little differences. still a great bow but why not buy a used z7???? know what i mean.


Im in new zealand and guys want 800 for a used switchy here lol so finding a z7 is going to be impossible, may as well buy new that and we only have 1 matthews dealer here


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do they actually get $800 for a used Z7? I might have to consider international shipping from now on!!!


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I keep on saying to you guys its worth doing the amount of stuff ive bought from America ive saved at least double what ive spent, the new htr is $1780 lol but the nitrum is 19something I really like that htr though


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

Shipping from Hawaii to NZ might not be too bad either....want a 2013 CHILL :wink:


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

weekender21 said:


> Shipping from Hawaii to NZ might not be too bad either....want a 2013 CHILL :wink:


Lol how much I kinda like the standard chill


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd have to check shipping cost first...what carriers deliver to NZ? Fedex? UPS?


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

weekender21 said:


> I'd have to check shipping cost first...what carriers deliver to NZ? Fedex? UPS?


All of them lol fedex is good but expensive usps take ages bit are cheap


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Z2 = z7, s2=switchback, see the similarity. It's simply a rerelease of the z7 with a focus grip and no red accent on the cams. Save yourself the cash and buy a nice used z7 and a $50 focus grip and there you go. I understand the price point bows but damn at &849 it's not much of a bargain


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

If I were to shoot the Z2 at the shop and decided I would rather have it than my creed I would probably buy a new one. Some people would rather just buy a brand new bow, this way they are the original owner and get the perks of having a warranty.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

erichall84 said:


> If I were to shoot the Z2 at the shop and decided I would rather have it than my creed I would probably buy a new one. Some people would rather just buy a brand new bow, this way they are the original owner and get the perks of having a warranty.


true


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

w8indq said:


> Shot all the chills (except the pro) the htr and the z2 and one of the guys z7 the two z's are the exact same bow and I mean the same except you get the focus grip, I lilex it alot was on par with the htr but man was that htr quiet, by the way ive never owned a matthews before either i currently shoot a new breed cyborg bit will be picking up either a htr or z2 when I can afford it


The HTR is absolutely the quietest most vibration free bow to date. I wasn't a big fan of the HTR, but I have to admit it was absolutely dead quiet compared to any bow I've ever shot.


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

The z7 was their most popular and best selling bow ever. People are still paying high dollar for z7's around here. IMO this is a ZXT/Z7 remake. How they went from 7 to 2 i don't know. However, at that price point and being so similar to the Z7, it will be very, very popular. Looking to shoot one myself just to see how it compares to the Z7


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree as above. Z7 is a few yrs old now and buying used has no warrenty. Its been banged up etc and most i see are going for 650-700. 200 more and u get a brand new z7 with warranty, un touched. Why not? Limbs alone prob will cost near that 200


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

itr2000 said:


> I agree as above. Z7 is a few yrs old now and buying used has no warrenty. Its been banged up etc and most i see are going for 650-700. 200 more and u get a brand new z7 with warranty, un touched. Why not? Limbs alone prob will cost near that 200


It's $200 more if they sell at msrp


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

One of my local shops is pricing them under $700


----------



## Phil Rathmell (Jul 30, 2014)

Stopped in at the shop today and shot the Z2 and man did I like it. I thought it felt much better on the draw cycle then the HTR! I have never shot the Z7 but if it was like the Z2 is now I dont know why Mathews would stray away from it. It shot decent speed and smooth draw little to no vibs. just an all around great offering in my honest opinion.


----------



## artfuentes (Dec 19, 2013)

I shot the Z2 today. It's a great shooting bow. Only flung a few arrows through it, but I can tell you it was very quiet and dead in hand. I had a creed which I traded in on my ChillX and I like the Z2 more than the creed, but less than my ChillX. I also shot the HTR and it's a great shooting bow, not enough to change out my ChillX, but it's a great bow....


erichall84 said:


> I still want to shoot one. I wonder how the Z2 will compare to my Creed.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Is the z2 draw specific?


----------



## chainreaction (Oct 29, 2014)

Got a z2 for christmas and love it. Extremely dead in hand and quiet. Smooth on the draw and very fun to shoot. You won't be sorry if you buy a z2


----------



## Phil Rathmell (Jul 30, 2014)

My buddy Ryan got a Z2! I made a little bow preview video of it. Feel free to check it out. Its not a review or anything but you an get a feel how quiet the bow is. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu3HRllg5k0


----------



## Catmanjohn (Feb 26, 2017)

I fell in love with my Helium, while at the shop a man came in with a Z2 he wanted to sell. Bought it for a backup. Love them both but the Helium is my favorite. The helium seems to shoot flatter and faster. 280 fps with hunting set up and 340 arrows. Z2 seems to start 'petering out' at 40 yds. But here in CONN. It's rare to be shooting beyond 30yds. I would not take the Z2 west of here.


----------

